# Red 911 Button on TiVo iOS App



## mypape (Dec 2, 2006)

Anybody know what this is for? Reporting bugs perhaps?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

mypape said:


> Anybody know what this is for? Reporting bugs perhaps?


Tivo inadvertently released the latest iOS update with the debugging options still enabled. Tivo has asked beta testers to use a "911" flag for some time to mark the logs when a error/bug occurs. Just ignore it, it won't do anything useful for the common user.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

The debug menu is in settings. Going through there, some interesting features, one extremely interesting.....


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TiVoJimmy said:


> The debug menu is in settings. Going through there, some interesting features, one extremely interesting.....


Yeah the streaming over cellular but what is the 911 feature?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

joewom said:


> Yeah the streaming over cellular but what is the 911 feature?


See my post up thread.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> See my post up thread.


Ahh missed it. Thanks.


----------

